# Ccw while on motorcycle



## Fishwiz4 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am planning a multi state motorcycle trip for this summer and I want to carry on this trip. I know I will need to look up laws for various states that I will be in. What I am more interested in is what the best method to carry will be. I ride a sport bike with luggage on the tank and on the rear seat and saddlebags. 
I wear a jacket that is not long enough to provide much cover for my hips. I am considering carrying it in my tank bag in some sorry of pocket holster, but am a little concerned about not having it on me and all issues that go along with not having your weapon on your person.

Also considering some way to carry it on my chest under my jacket.

Does anyone have experience with this sorry of situation?


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Fishwiz4 said:


> I am planning a multi state motorcycle trip for this summer and I want to carry on this trip. I know I will need to look up laws for various states that I will be in. What I am more interested in is what the best method to carry will be. I ride a sport bike with luggage on the tank and on the rear seat and saddlebags.
> I wear a jacket that is not long enough to provide much cover for my hips. I am considering carrying it in my tank bag in some sorry of pocket holster, but am a little concerned about not having it on me and all issues that go along with not having your weapon on your person.
> 
> Also considering some way to carry it on my chest under my jacket.
> ...


Try Handgunlaw.us


----------



## Fishwiz4 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am aware of several sources to find the laws in each state. I think going to the attorney general website for the state of interest is the best way to ensure you get the most up to date information.

I was looking for some input on how to carry while riding, and seeing the sights, filling gas, eating, ect.


----------



## Frijoli (Jan 6, 2013)

The problem I have with carrying on a bike is that when you go down you need to have that hard object in an area that won't unintentionally cause damage. I think a shoulder holster is the best option.
Personally I have hard bags and keep mine there. "as far as you know"


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Fishwiz4 said:


> I was looking for some input on how to carry while riding, and seeing the sights, filling gas, eating, ect.


When I had my bike, I had a riding jacket with zippered pockets all over it. I always carried in the pocket over my left chest that's opening was just behind the main, front zipper. Worked well for me, and wasn't noticeable/didn't print at all. An underarm holster might be an option as well. Depends on what gun your carrying, though.

I didn't like the thought of leaving a unattended gun on the bike when I was away from it. I also didn't like the thought of moving it to my jacket every time I stopped, fearing someone might see me and get the wrong impression. So, I was left with carrying on my person at all times (best option in my opinion.)

Good luck.


----------



## Fishwiz4 (Oct 6, 2012)

That is what I would like to do. I am in the market for a subcompact or largish pocket pistol.

I will check out the pockets in my jacket.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Normally I carry on the hip with a sleevless "biker" shirt,but I'm on Harleys so my shirt doesn't ride up like yours does.If you can't stuff it in a jacket pocket,there's an undershirt with a holster pocket that's advertised in alot of gun rags,or you can do the shoulder rig route.I won't buy a leather jacket or vest that doesn't have a concealment pocket in it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

id get a shoulder holster and wear under a jacket
usually a leather jacket for long rides


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

Shoulder holster worked best for me. A good motorcycle jacket will have at least one if not two leather lined "gun pockets" if you can stand something that ain't a full size 1911.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Another vote for shoulder holster. Look at Galco.


----------



## Loctite (Jan 23, 2013)

Fishwiz4
If you go with a shoulder holster then either find one with a strap going across your back or modify it yourself. This keeps it concealed when you lean forward and it won't tend to "flap" around with your jacket. 
You could use a boot holster for those long rides.
As far as the laws per state, if it's not immediately assessable you will fall under the "passing through" law. Here's a link that lists several different State provisions at the bottom.
Interstate Transportation of Firearms


----------



## thug23 (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe I'm a fool but I'm one who doesn't wear a leather jacket when it's 95 degrees out so for me to conceal a handgun while wearing a t-shirt & jeans was a concern of mine too.
My problem was solved when I was talking to another biker who was wearing a tank top & shorts of all things.
He lifted his tank top & revealed a "BELLY BAND HOLSTER"...and he showed me that he wore it just above his waist & love handles so it wasn't low & when his shirt blew up from the wind while riding the gun was still hidden.
Well I bought & tried one & can tell you that 10 years later I still wear it all summer long with not one problem to speak of.
Good luck !


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

thug23 said:


> Maybe I'm a fool but I'm one who doesn't wear a leather jacket when it's 95 degrees out


I think maybe you are. I like me more than that. If I'm on my bike, my leather jacket is on my body.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

SMann said:


> I think maybe you are. I like me more than that. If I'm on my bike, my leather jacket is on my body.


I don't know about being a fool because where I am you could get heat stroke real easy in the middle of summer sitting at traffic lights.I agree in safety but there is no possible way I could wear my leather in summer.The sun beating on you in 100degrees is bad enough moving,sitting over a harley engine at a city traffic light can damn near melt you by the time you can get moving.The watercooled bikes aren't as bad,but in my neck of the woods it's rare to see a jacket on someone in summer unless it's a bunch of crotch rockets out riding like idiots.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Riding in the middle of summer in Florida in and of itself is a bit foolish; between the heat and the 4:00 thunderstorms it is just not a smart way to travel. Of course in the winter there is no better place to ride! I'm one for carrying in my jacket because it provides the greatest access and comfort for me. As with everything there is rarely one "best way" rather there is what works for you.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, so wear a mesh jacket and a camel back. I was stationed in the Mojave desert and was able to figure out how to ride in the summer and not leave my protective gear at home. Do what you want, but it's possible to use more protection than a t-shirt and still maintain a safe body temperature. Wearing a flak jacket, helmet, gloves, long pants and shirts and other heavy gear in the deserts of the middle east while traveling on foot and not overheating is also possible. I and many others have done it. If you don't want to wear a jacket because it's easier, more comfortable or you're just willing to risk it that's fine. Just don't try and tell me wearing a jacket in certain climates is not an option.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

"Riding in the middle of summer in Florida in and of itself is a bit foolish; between the heat and the 4:00 thunderstorms it is just not a smart way to travel."

Travel has nothing to do with it,I'm a biker and not affraid to get wet.I prefer not to get soaked but the weekend warriors aren't bikers,most here are yuppie jokes.

SMann,I understand exactly what you're saying,I just prefer not to alot of the time for comfort.A camelback would make for an unpleasant ride for me and the OL for sure.I've gone down a few times,I know what it's about.Last time I hit a rainout at night and the road jogged before I got stopped,highsided me and broke my collarbone and emptied my saddlebag all over the place.I wasn't in the rain a minute and was already soaked to the bone and starting to prune up.I had to pick all my stuff up and pick up a 1000lb Electra Glide to get home-not real fun with a broken collarbone.I bounce back well,years before that an animal put me down on my Wideglide and broke 8 bones from hand to foot,picked her back up too and a month later was back shooting 8ball tournament one handed in a moon boot and a pinned together elbow.I have no desire to die but the kids are grown and the grandkids are fine,I'm living life to have fun.Between riding motocross,my job and a few accidents over the last 35 some years,my body hurts somewhere all the time so I'll take comfortable.I've tried lightweight vented jackets,different helmets,no deal.Just wearing a helmet going through a city and hitting all the lights will melt you down quicker than a Harley engine,I've seen a few get heat stroke over the years on long runs.To each their own man.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Fishwiz4 said:


> That is what I would like to do. I am in the market for a subcompact or largish pocket pistol.
> 
> I will check out the pockets in my jacket.


I was riding when a large labrador type dog starting chasing me. No problem outrunning the dog with a motorcycle right. Except I was approaching a red light and had to stop.The dog stopped the chase. I was pocket carrying.I did have the gun out in time ,but it was not fast. I like to pocket carry.
Pocket carry does have it's negatives..


----------

